# Jones Bay 24 Aug 2016



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

Only went out for a few hours before work...not too bad. Flounder was 20", red was about 18.5" and another spec was caught around 14"


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very nice. Love your ride.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

X2 on the ride.. is that a soloskif?


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

X3 on ride!!!!!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice skiff.


----------



## Andrea1973 (Oct 26, 2006)

and you kept those red and spec?


----------



## Hook em82 (Aug 25, 2015)

18.5'' red??


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

Andrea1973 said:


> and you kept those red and spec?


why would I have kept the red and spec?!?! Just because I took a picture of it doesn't mean I kept it...


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

Hook em82 said:


> 18.5'' red??


yea, i measured him from nose to tail at 18.5" long....then released him...


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

shaggydog said:


> Very nice. Love your ride.





troutsupport said:


> X2 on the ride.. is that a soloskif?





trophytroutman said:


> X3 on ride!!!!!





Drundel said:


> Nice skiff.


Thanks! yea, it's a Solo Skiff. The video of me fishing out of it that day got corrupted somehow. Epic fail.


----------



## geauxdeck (Mar 10, 2014)

Plenty of ASSumptions to go around on this site!


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

These idiots assume you kept undersized fish just bc you took a pic of them... Some people aren't very sharp. Like the whip though I used to have a flat stalker with a trolling motor on it way different ride but similar concept


----------



## HotSauce (Jul 11, 2013)

Very cool ride man. Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## LarryG (Aug 12, 2005)

Kind of weird photographing an undersized red if you ask me.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

LarryG said:


> Kind of weird photographing an undersized red if you ask me.


That's cool, because I don't remember anyone asking you.

Good pics OP, love the skiff and good job on the fishing.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

awesome pics!!! nothing wrong with photo of a undersized fish hell i do it too ( sometimes your just proud to have that one for some reason maybe difficult bite or just a hard fighter that took a minute to get in ) and i think most of my daughters pics are of undersized!! ignore the ignorant OP and keep on keepin on!!!!:texasflag

nice photos and skiff !!!!


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

.......and that's why the report section used to be no reply Lol.
Nice pics and ride, looks like a good day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the support. Since I couldn't get the video of these fish up, if anyone is interested I have some other videos of me in East Bay. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JrBass (Mar 11, 2013)

Sweet ride man! Even though it wasn't that good, it beats a day at work!!! Tight lines 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

sweet setup, are you using an extender for the tiller motor or can you reach the handle and still see your fish finder?


----------



## My Coast Outdoors (May 23, 2016)

Nice ride, I'd like to know what you think about it and if you ever owned a kayak to compare it to.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Andrea1973 said:


> and you kept those red and spec?


Alright dont start this ****. This is what caused this board to be a no reply forum before.


----------



## MarksHobby (Oct 28, 2015)

Those Solo Skiffs are getting pretty popular around Houston.


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

fishinguy said:


> sweet setup, are you using an extender for the tiller motor or can you reach the handle and still see your fish finder?


I have tried using an extender, but it's too long. I'm able to comfortably grab the handle and sit on the square storage box with my throwable floatation device on top and still see the fish finder ok....it's kind of small. A few of the guys i know have 5" displays that they say work fine, but I want to upgrade to a 7" display



My Coast Outdoors said:


> Nice ride, I'd like to know what you think about it and if you ever owned a kayak to compare it to.


I love this thing man....I actually sold my Hobie Pro Angler 14 for this. I love my PA, but this gets me to the spots faster....and i can go farther. It's a win win for me. I can still stand just as comfortably with this skiff as I could with the PA. Also before my Hobie I had a Perception Search 13...which was not very suitable for standing.


----------

